# E-Budo Gone?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2013)

I popped over to E-Budo and got a site suspended message.  A little Google-fu and I found a thread at Bullshido that goes back to late November saying the same thing.  Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2013)

No, but go to jst about any MA discussion forum and you can see the post numbers are way down
Empty Flower is vitually dead and Rum Soaked Fist appears to be only running on a few regulars who post, same for Chenwired, but Chenwired was always fairly exclusive


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2013)

I run stats on 30 forums every quarter.  Been doing that since Sept 01 when MT had a mere 588 posts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2013)

I only looked at 5 and no longer post on 3 of them so obviously I know more about it


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2013)

This has happened periodically over the years as the site owner traveled a great deal for work and details got lost--but I'd have thought he'd have worked this out by now. Great site for traditional Japanese martial arts info., though a bit stuffy.


----------

